# Trailer progress! (getting closer)



## parkerdog (Sep 24, 2011)

I finally made a little progress. I'm running out of nice weather and need to get the boat out of the water.
Anyway I got the por-15 rustproofing on now to shoot some primer on it and paint it red.

View attachment 1


----------



## whistler (Sep 26, 2011)

How many times did you have to clean your brush only to find out you missed a spot or two! It happened to me several times. I think if I ever do it again a cheap spray gun will be my solution. I wasn't trying for a perfect finish anyway so a lower cost spray gun probably would have done just fine, and been quicker!


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 26, 2011)

whistler said:


> How many times did you have to clean your brush only to find out you missed a spot or two! It happened to me several times. I think if I ever do it again a cheap spray gun will be my solution. I wasn't trying for a perfect finish anyway so a lower cost spray gun probably would have done just fine, and been quicker!




I used a 4 inch foam roller and some of those cheap foam brushes as well as regular cheap bristle brushes. No cleaning just pitch in the trash when done painting for the day.


----------



## parkerdog (Oct 4, 2011)

More done today! Tomorrow the bunks and the bow stop and hopefully get the boat out!

I'm hoping it doesn't look like a $150 trailer anymore.

View attachment 2


View attachment 1


----------



## KRS62 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice work. Where did you get your tongue bracket kit?

KRS


----------



## parkerdog (Oct 5, 2011)

KRS62 said:


> Nice work. Where did you get your tongue bracket kit?
> 
> KRS




The hinge itself I bought on amazon. Cheapest I found and free shipping.

The rest: winch, coupler,chains came from eastern marine.


----------



## V8_TITAN (Oct 5, 2011)

how did you paint it and with what paint ? looks sweet !


----------



## parkerdog (Oct 5, 2011)

V8_TITAN said:


> how did you paint it and with what paint ? looks sweet !




I used a 4 inch foam roller for most of it and the corners and crevices used a spray can.

It has por-15 rustproofing with rustoleum primer next and ace hardware brand oil based international red with matching spray can.

Wire wheeled it with my 4 inch grinder first.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice work. That POR-15 is awesome stuff, and not cheap. I redid a gas tank with POR-15, amazing stuff for sure.


----------

